# Suche Notebook mit folgenden...



## schultze (5. August 2005)

HILFE:

Hallo,

ich suche ein Notebook, welche folgende Merkmale erfüllen sollte:

Intel Pentium M mind. 1,8 GHz
mind. 80 GB Festplatte
64 MB Grafikkarte (keine shared Memory)
1024 MB Arbeitsspeicher
14, / 14,1 Zoll Display
Fingerprint
Aluminiumgehäuse

Das Gerät sollte natrülich möglichst günstig sein 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## meilon (5. August 2005)

Ich glaube, google.de ist deine bessere Adresse! Und sooo viele Fingerprinterkennungsnotebooks gibt es nicht, die meisten gibt es von IBM. Und die sind nicht "Günstig". Aluminiumgäuse? Ich dachte du wolltest das alles günstig haben?

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de
http://www.redcoon.de
http://www.houseofhardware.de (sehr flott!)

Browse da mal durch und schau, ob du was für dich findest!


----------

